# Acrobatic Red Kites in Wales



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

A lovely spring day and what better way to spend it than photographing Red Kites in the heart of Wales! The Red Kite is always one of those birds I never tire of seeing. Having nearly been extinct until recent years,*they've*made a remarkable comeback thanks to a major conservation drive across Wales and the UK. Now, a true symbol of Wales; being the national bird, it's fair to say they're doing great.

#1









#2









My main aim on this outing was to capture something different from the norm. Having recently acquired a new camera body, I thought I'd put it through it's paces with these fast flyers. They're renowned for their acrobatic skills, so I wanted to catch them switching into a dive swooping for carrion. Beautiful sunshine really helped me up the shutter speeds and make the stunning plumage stand out as they turn to face the sun.

#3









#4









#5









These guys are super fast and thankfully the way I set the camera's AF up, helped to track them in flight and keep focus throughout the shots. Now having ten frames per second motor-drive is a real blessing when shooting birds like this as it really gives you a lot of choice when it's comes to post processing.

#6









#7









Once I knew I'd bagged some good shots, starting playing around with low shutter speeds (1/80 second) and trying to capture movement in some images, not 100% sharp but it's more of an impression of colour and motion.

#8









When these birds turn, it can create some real abstract poses, some of which shown below.

#9









#10









And I thought the below image was interesting, the bottom Kite staring at it's dropped scrap of meat (just see it in front of the tree trunk) as it's chased by another Kite.

#11









All images on this page taken with Canon EOS 1D Mark IV, EF300 2.8IS & 1.4x II Extender

In other news, I'm very excited to announce that in the next few weeks I shall be offering Red Kite photography workshops at this venue in Mid Wales. You'll get to spend an afternoon photographing these fantastic birds up close and you will learn about using the correct camera settings for birds in flight, improving your tracking skills and learning about general wildlife photography techniques so you can come away with some great images from your visit.

Cheers,
drew


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

those are stunning photo's.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep fantastic pictures.I used to see them when i was working in kettering,magnificent birds they are too,they look quite prehistoric to me the way they glide,i love em,top stuff.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Love the last shot Drew!

Post more details on this workshop too!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant photographs, thanks for posting.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Great shots, Gigrin Farm by any chance???


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Like these better than the dog one... 
Seriously though, #9 is the one for me that stands out.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks guys 



Brazo said:


> Love the last shot Drew!
> 
> Post more details on this workshop too!


Cheers matey, will do :thumb:



Vmlopes said:


> Great shots, Gigrin Farm by any chance???


Thanks, yes - great place



PJS said:


> Like these better than the dog one...
> Seriously though, #9 is the one for me that stands out.


Hah yeh, dog was a quick shot in the dull woods. Thanks v.much

Drew


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

#4 is beautiful wih the background. Also like the last one. 

As Mark has said - workshop details please!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

buckas said:


> In other news, I'm very excited to announce that in the next few weeks I shall be offering Red Kite photography workshops at this venue in Mid Wales.


Lovely photos :thumb:.

We have some aerobatic sparrows in Sheffield if you fancy changing the venue, im available next week!


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Excellent work. Second last picture is fantastic.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW!!

Great shots :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone, very much appreciated!

Workshops now online 

http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/workshops/red-kite-photography-workshops-in-wales/

Cheers,
Drew


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Fantastic pictures :thumb:


----------

